
Submarine escape and rescue: a brief history - PcMojo
https://jmvh.org/article/submarine-escape-and-rescue-a-brief-history-2/
======
cushychicken
Reading this gives a very hopeful tone to a pretty hopeless situation.

Visiting the USS _Pampanito_ in SF recently, I read a plaque that said, while
the US submarine force in WWII formed only 1.5% of the Naval force, it was
responsible for something like 55% of confirmed kills of Japanese shipping.
The tradeoff was that the submarine force suffered about a 30% loss rate.

Pretty brutal odds, knowing that you have a one-in-four to one-in-three chance
of never getting off that boat.

~~~
tyingq
That is pretty grim. Better, though, than the odds over the same time period
for some WWII bomber crews. Which probably also wasn't the worst job.

~~~
cushychicken
>Better, though, than the odds over the same time period for some WWII bomber
crews.

Actually, no. Submarine crews suffered the highest percentage of losses across
_all_ American armed forces in WW2. See link:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_lost_United_States_sub...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_lost_United_States_submarines#During_World_War_II)

~~~
tyingq
What did they compare it to? All aircrews of all aircraft types? B-17 crews in
Europe? Something else?

------
pedantsamaritan
(from November, 2008)

